Ask HN: What do you do to boost creativity? - cwt
======
elocinstr8t
I take a nap or simply walk away from a few minutes. It also helps me to play
VR games for a couple of minutes just to refresh my memory and boost
creativity. I find it effective for me, even though I only get to do it for
about 20 minutes or less, depending on how busy my day is.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Sleep enough.

------
qnsi
I dont to this often, but my best business ideas came when doing small doses
of LSD

------
danielvf
Write down a problem, take a nap, wake up with the answer.

